
Free GDPR and PCI DSS compliance test – all in one - keydutch
https://www.immuniweb.com/news/free-website-gdpr-scan.html
======
teilo
It's just a vulnerability scan, which is one small component of compliance.
It's also the easiest component, and in many ways the least important. A clean
scan does not mean you are compliant. In fact, if you are running the scan to
check if you are compliant, then you are not compliant, guaranteed. Compliance
is a process. It takes work, and an ongoing program. Anyone who offers you a
product to make it easy is selling snake oil.

As far as PCI, this scan covers only three requirements out of hundreds.

------
GordonS
At a glance, this looks like little more than an ad - I'm really not sure why
it was posted here?

------
edubs25
You could easily pass or fail automated tests for PCI DSS and it would have no
correlation to whether your business was found compliant or not. The premise
of this makes no sense.

~~~
chrismeller
Agreed. I don’t see the value in this service, I’m much more concerned with
the other 95% of the requirements for either PCI or GDPR.

------
inlined
Given the potential damages of failing to comply with GDPR I’d strongly prefer
an enterprise option that indemnified the company for suits if the tool shows
the company has been compliant.

------
luckylion
Always great to see non-GDPR-compliant sites provide GDPR compliance tests.

~~~
mtmail
Of the 99 articles [https://gdpr-info.eu/](https://gdpr-info.eu/) only 6 are
checked.

